# Buddy is at the bridge



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

update from barbara

"Well when I got to the specialists office this morning at 9 his Doc I could tell did not have good news. His fever spiked again to 104.9 last night and was still at that.

He would not stand or walk for her and seemed out of it. I went to visit him and then she said we needed to talk as the meds were just not working. I had a good visit with him though I could tell he was hurting and felt so bad.

Anyway His Doc said that she got the liver thing back and it just showed regenerating cells and not cancer. She said it could be still on there but not where she did the needle biopsy.

She said that he is just getting worse and the test that have come back are not pointing her to any place. She also had the neurosurgeon come in and he also could not find anything.

She said that either we need to let him go or do surgery in so many words as his time was running out the way he was. I said to do the surgery as there was a slim chance that maybe it was something they could fix or treat. They were thinking raging pancritius or cancer in the spleen or liver.

They called the surgen to come in and he was shooting for 4 oclock. I felt bad making him come in. I did go see Buddy again to give him more lovin and just talk to him. They took him to the surgens at another building at 4. He explained all that would go on as did Buddy doctor. Anyway he called me about 20 to 30 minutes in.

He said that his intestines were covered with nodules and they were cancerous. Both the surgen and Dr. Winkle said that they had hoped that they could remove some but the more the looked they were all over. They said the best thing to do for Buddy was to let him go while he was under and not in pain. They said that if they woke him up he would have the pain for the surgery post op and also since the meds were not working anymore he would be worse and would die. 

I let him go and my heart is broken. My sister came up at 2 to be with me and stayed till the end. We just got home about 30 minutes ago as it is an hour away. They did come get the stuff from us to make paw prints for me and a lock of hair. They were so kind and caring.

As heartbroken as I am I know in my heart I did all I could for him. I just could not save him nor could his doctors. Shoot I am going through the mange of emotions. I am glad that I had that visit yesterday when he was stable.

He was such a good boy and just so sweet. I just love him so and already miss him so much. This has been a long month long battle and sadly we did not win.

I know that Tess was there at the bridge to greet him and Buddy just loved Tess so and she was his girlfriend. I do find comfort to know that they are together again

I have left a lot out but I am so drained and need to tend to the pups. My mind is mush so I will have to tell more of went on later. I just feel empty and can't believe what today brought.

Do keep Buddy in your prayer and thank you thank you everyone for all the prayers that have been sent....they mean the world to us all.

I hope this made some sense. I am sorry but I need to get off here now. So sorry to send such sad news at Christmas but I wanted you all to know what happened...

Lots of love and hugs,
Barbara


Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.
-Roger Caras"


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Aw, Barb, I am so sorry. I can't even begin to think what agony you must be experiencing now.

You were and are--the perfect loving parent. You did everything imaginable for Buddy--and loved him enough to know when to let him go.

You have our sincerest sympathies--you can rest knowing that Buddy is now at the Bridge, whole again--and impatiently waiting for you!

Peace.

Scott J.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

God Speed sweet Buddy!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh I just hate this so much! Sweet Buddy, sweet Barbara, I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh darnit 

Barbara, I am so sorry. I too am glad you had that time with him yesterday and I know that visit with you must have been fresh in his mind today. You made a tough decision but the right one, your heart tells you so.

And sweet Tess ... I understand how you are comforted that Tess has Buddy now, and Buddy has Tess. And you must go on ... you give so much to your dogs, you have a good heart, and you have many good reasons to keep going on, doing what you do for the dogs that are so fortunate to come into your life. 

Hugs to you, Barbara :heartbeat


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rest in peace Buddy. It was obvious that you were dearly loved.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Barb, I am so sorry that had to let Buddy go.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That is so sad. I'm so sorry for Buddy and Barbara...


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

feeling for you


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry, Barbara. How heartbreaking and difficult. My prayers are with you.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Buddy


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for Buddy and Barbara, so sad!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest well, Buddy. Here's a little something that might ease some of the pain during this sad time:

Christmas at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Buddy. My thoughts and prayers are with you. God Bless.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Your story of Buddy sounds so much like what happened to our Gage last January. He collapsed, went to the emergency vet, who found blood in his abdomen. Called in a surgeon, who found cancer in his liver, intestine and abdomen. He didn't wake up from the surgery as we didn't want him to suffer. I'm sure Gage was there to greet Buddy, along with his pal Tess. What a nightmare this has been for you, and then to lose Buddy on Christmas Eve. May you find comfort in knowing that you did everything you could for Buddy, and in recalling many fond memories of your time together.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. prayers to you


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My best friend in the world, Sweetie, is waiting for him at the Bridge... she'll look out for him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Buddy. Prayers for Barbara that she can find comfort in her memories. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Barbara,

Your note brought me to tears. Sadly, so many of us have been there and share your grief. We are all thinking of you and Buddy.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

My heart just breaks for you....god speed sweet Buddy - say hi to GQ for me .... 

xoxoxox


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear Buddy didn't make it. He is at peace now after a wonderful life with you. RIP BUddy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read that Buddy has gone, he's not suffering now.
Rest In Peace Buddy


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

God Speed Buddy. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I snuck away from Christmas morning to check on Buddy's news, and am so devastated to learn that yet another of our beautiful golden spirits has been attacked by cancer. I am sorry, so sorry for Barbara,and really scared of cancer human and canine for its power to take from us what we love. Goodbye to Buddy, and peace for Barbara. Sad news.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I too am saddened by the loss of Buddy. I hadn't posted but had been following your posts. I hope you're able to find a bit of comfort by wrapping yourself in his memory. That is how I was able to cope with losing my Sam, and it helped tremendously. I'm sorry this sad day had to also be Christmas Day. God Bless.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Sleep peacefully, Buddy. xxxx


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

RIP good Buddy. I feel your pain but, it was the right thing to do. No more pain. Celebrate his life today.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barbara*

Barbara:

I am so sorry, but you did the right thing.

I HOPE that knowing Buddy and Tess will be playing today at the bridge and will be TOGETHER, will give you peace today and always.

My two Samoyeds, Munchkin and Gizmo, were very bonded too, and we had
to send Gizmo to the bridge on Feb. 7 and Munchkin on April 17. It gives me comfort to know that they are pain free and happy together.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Barb, I'm so very sorry...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I,too, am so very sorry. Godspeed sweet Buddy.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry to read this. RIP, Buddy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry Buddy is gone...I am so Happy Tess is there to show him the ropes & that they can play forever, run with the wind Buddy n Tess! Keep Your eyes on Your Momma...We're her for her...My Heart goes out to You Barbara...Snuggle wiff Oliver n Greta n the rest of your Pack... --Gay & Tailer


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet One ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

It's beautiful Steve! Thank You!


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Buddy. Buddy is now at the bridge but he will forever be in your heart. Take Care.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I am feeling so very sad for you and wished for a better out come, but you were the best Mum to Buddy and he is now pain free at the bridge. RIP Sweet boy.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

*Im so sorry Barb. I saw this today & sent it to you in an email. We shall all miss Buddy very much. Run free sweet Buddy. He will be in your heart forever.*



*Your Pets In Heaven*

by Ken D. Conover 
To have loved and then said farewell, is better than to have never loved at all. 
For all of the times that you have stopped and touched my head, fed me my favorite treat and returned the love that I so unconditionally gave to you. 
For the care that you gave to me so unselfishly. 
For all of these things I am grateful and thankful. 
I ask that you not grieve for the loss, but rejoice in the fact that we lived, loved and touched each others lives. My life was fuller because you were there, not as a master/owner, but as my FRIEND. 
Today I am as I was in my youth. The grass is always green, butterflies flit among the flowers and the Sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures. 
I can run, jump, play and do all of the things that I did in my youth. There is no sickness, no aching joints and no regrets and no aging. 
We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and know that togetherness is forever. 
You live in our hearts as we do in yours. Companions such as you are so rare and unique. 
Don't hold the love that you have within yourself. Give it to another like me and then I will live forever. For love never really dies, and you are loved and missed as surely as we are. 
Your Pets In Heaven


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

double post


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss i know how much it hurts to lose them.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss - may your memories be strong.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I wish I could say something to make you feel better. He knows how much he was loved and we are all better for having dogs like Buddy in our lives.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....may you find comfort in knowing Buddy knew how very much you loved him.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buddy...........


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about sweet Buddy's passing. Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way during this difficult time.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.RIP Buddy!.Hugs to yr family!.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

*Lots of Buddy pics and a thank you to you all....*

First I just want to thank Victoria and Beth for posting about my sweet Buddy. I had been so busy trying to work and see after him my time was all used up. They did tell me though that all of you were praying so hard for my boy and I can never thank you all enough for doing that.

I still can't believe he is not coming home as we fought so hard to save him. My emotions go from just complete heartbreak to anger for loosing him. I know so many of you have gone through this with your loved ones and understand all too well what I am going though and I do find comfort in that.

Bud was such a gentle soul and such a good boy. He was not I guess you would say a typical golden that would wag his tail like my other with just the call of his name. He made you work for it. He was quite but always where I was and if I left one room he would be right behind me too sit there with me. He had his spots that were just his and looking at them now with him not there just brings me to tears. We all miss him so much.

I know my Oliver is missing him so much as they were so close from the time I brought Oliver home as my first rescue. Once I let Oliver and Buddy out Bud you would think was a puppy again playing so hard with Oliver with them rolling and just having a ball with one another....or just sitting quietly smelling the smells the wind would bring their way and chewing on sticks....Buddy loved to do that.

Bud's Doc and I tried everything to make him well and his poor body was fighthing so hard with that high fever to try and over come what was making him so sick inside. Sadly the cancer won. His surgeon was so kind and a golden owner and lover and was heartbroken too. He was so hoping that he could take out the area that was infested with cancer and fix him, but as he looked it was all through his intestines. I guess we will find out just what kind it was and were it come from one the biopsy comes back.

I saved the picture you made Steve and it is just beautiful...thank you so much! I have seen others you have done and they are all so beautiful. I am going to post some more pics of Buddy so you all can just see how beautiful he was. I have and am so glad 100's of him : ) 

You know even having my 2 other goldens and the 5 rescues here I still feel the big whole that not having him here brings. I keep counting them when I let them out and bring them in as I can just feel the big whole and know something is just not right. He had such a presense even though it was a quite one.

I know my heart girl Tess was doing the happy dance when she saw Buddy come to bridge as She was Buddy's girlfiend and he just loved her so. I find comfort in knowing that they are together again. It is so true that the only time our beloved goldens hurt us is when they leave for the bridge....but I would rather it always be me that feels the pain than them ever having to feel it. Well here are some pics of my boy and there are a lot and I hope you don't mind......thanks again so much for all your loving thoughts and prayers and they just mean so much to us all! Lots of big warm hugs and love to you all from all of us...Barbara and the gang
(please excuse my spelling as I am sure there are tons of mistakes)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Barbara, the 2nd to the last picture, one of those is Buddy I know, who's the other one? 

It's so good to see pictures of Buddy. This is why we take so many because we all know there will come a day when we treasure each one but no matter how many we have, there is never enough.

He's beautiful. I love to see him. It's good to hear from you :heartbeat


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your pictures of Buddy with us, he looks like a kind soul. So sorry for your loss


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Jo if you mean the one where they have the red balls by them that is Greta and they are littermates so she is the same age as Buddy. That is Oliver in the others and then there are the ones of all 3 of them at Christmas. Again thank you all for your kind and thoughtful words...they are comforting during this heartbreaking time....hugs...


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Barb

Wonderful pics of our boy but sad. It is just so sad that he is gone. Gosh, he looks a lot like Greta I find.

My heart and prayers are with you always.
Talk soon
Vic and Buddy


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy your are in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for sharing your wonderfull pictures of him.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss- prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Barbara, I am so sorry that this has ended this way. I am sure that Buddy knows that you loved him til the end, and will continue to love him now he is at the Bridge.

You gave Buddy the ultimate show of love by letting him go peacefully and painlessly, and he will remain now safe in your heart.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Buddy.


----------

